# Best way to unplug a chipper



## TreesPayTheBill (Apr 1, 2009)

A couple other threads talked about how often their chippers plugged but I'm a new owner of a used disk chipper and ran into a plugging issue. What is the best way to unplug a chipper? Mine has plugged in the disk housing area, does anyone have any suggestions or tricks of the trade on how to move the disk when the chipper is plugged. I have an old Asplund disk chipper.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 5, 2009)

if you have a log loader or a skid steer, you can hook a chain on the chip thrower paddels and liftup to spin it free. Other than that its a 2 hour dig out with a handsaw. Lotas fun when your paying 3 guys to stand there and watch.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 5, 2009)

that's a timber wolf they made 2 years that it take the shoot off tom trees


----------



## wahlturfcare (Apr 6, 2009)

i alwayed used a long rebar rod with a hook on on end and shove down the shute(engine off) and keep poking the clog and pull at it.
if you can take the chute off, it makes a big difference also as most is likely clogged behind the disc also.


----------



## computeruser (Apr 6, 2009)

If we're talking about a clog inside the housing, either open the housing up (if hinged) or pop the chute off. Usually it is easy to clear out at that point.

If it's a plug/jam between the feed wheels and the disc, well, that kind of plugging up sucks like hell. Holding the feed wheels in their open position and nibbling away at the obstruction with a saw is the only technique I've found that works.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 6, 2009)

Nope, no easy way. You have to dig the chips out and wiggle the disc till it frees up. I use a big crescent at times to free up the disc. If your chipper clogs up more than usual the pull out the bed knife and makes sure it is rounded off and still has a sharp edge that is square to the disc knives. Bed knives need to hard faced and ground square or just replaced with a new one. Of course your disc knives have to be sharp too. That means change them when they are dull, some times it only takes a couple days to dull the knives. Never throw any thing in the chipper that has been swept up. Sweepings go directly into the truck. Adjust your bed knife for the propper clearence too, 1/16" to 1/8" (maximum) for our Bandit.

Some old Bandit chippers have a "water wheel disc". These try to throw too many chips at once and can clog easily. Ask your dealer for advice. Oh, and don't use the knife bolts and nuts once they go together too easliy.

Lift the feed wheels every so often and check for sticks stuck in the space between the wheels and the disc. The springs don't last forever either. Look through your output chute and check to see that no metal is bent and blocking the flow.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 7, 2009)

wahlturfcare said:


> i alwayed used a long rebar rod with a hook on on end and shove down the shute(engine off) and keep poking the clog and pull at it.
> if you can take the chute off, it makes a big difference also as most is likely clogged behind the disc also.



YES!!! The guy I worked with that had the 1250 Vermeer that ALWAYS jammed, always kept a giant piece of solid bar stock in the under bed boxes. Dam thing was like at least 5 foot and weighed a ton. Pop one of those in there to free the wheel up if you dont have the advantage of a loader. Dont make the mistake Ive seen of bashing the wheel with a sledge hammer. all it does is mare up the wheel, possibly throwing it out of balance, and leads to premature bearing failure.


----------

